

Gmail was down - d1egoaz
http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status&ts=1390590318542
Is gmail down in your country?<p>Colombia +1
======
simonsarris
Very funny that me and my coworkers at nearly the same time opened our office
doors to look into each others eyes and silently confirm that we were having
the same issue.

Then we all turned around and went back into our offices to check HN to see if
it was just us.

Very funny that _everyone reading this_ did something similar. 84 points in 4
minutes.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
The intensity and speed this thread rose up on HN illustrates a very important
principle. People are more likely to leave a review/comment/upvote if
something is not working for them.

Understanding that is useful when comparing products using reviews.

~~~
btilly
This is a very important principle.

For a time, Target used Amazon's website code. Here is what they found. People
leave reviews of books that they like. People only bother reviewing microwave
machines when they didn't work.

This meant that Amazon's code didn't work out as well for Target as it did for
Amazon...

~~~
IgorPartola
The whole online review thing is thoroughly broken. I am not even talking
about people leaving bad reviews for things like "the seller didn't ship it on
time", etc. I am talking about the fact that most people that leave a review
have nothing to compare the product to. For example, try shopping for a
wireless router. You'll find lots of people either praising or bashing it but
having no basis for comparison. Star ratings are completely screwed because
lots of people give both one and five star ratings based on completely insane
criteria. Long written reviews are naturally most informative, but you have to
remember that they are also extremely subjective.

On the other hand, you can't trust expert reviews either. The experts spend
too little time with each product to form an actual opinion. They often form
their opinions based on some very shallow factors. A canonical example of this
is mobile phone reviews by sites like Engadget or Gizmodo. They review so many
phones that they can spend only a few days with each.

Edit: one of the worst things for this is reviews of hard drives. While there
certainly are hard numbers to go off, there are also lots of opinions: "Well
I've owned 6 Seagate drives over the past 4 years, and they all ended up dead.
Seagate products are crap!" That does not mean that all Seagate drives are
crap, maybe just laptop ones. Or maybe your controller is bad and you keep
attaching good drives to it. Or maybe you keep sticking these drives into a
case with poor ventilation. On top of that your sample size is too small.

~~~
matznerd
Are there offline reviews that are better? Do you trust the information of a
salesperson better? I think there are definitely problems with a selection
bias of who leaves reviews, but sites like Amazon have implemented a number of
features to improve upon them like rating distributions (how many 5, 4, 3 ,2,
and 1s), the vine program, reviewer rankings, verified purchases, large
volumes etc.

~~~
ericd
Consumer Reports is actually pretty damn good for most things, especially in
terms of reliability ratings. Good reviews is one of the things I'm happy to
pay for, since the web doesn't seem to have spawned a good free alternative.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
Ah, that convinced me to actually buy membership. Thanks for spreading the
word.

~~~
ericd
Yeah, it's really a great publication. I really enjoy that they've taken an
ideological stance to never take advertising so that they never have a
conflict of interest, in stark contrast to almost every review site on the
internet. When testing cars, they have plainclothes buyers to buy the cars, as
well (partly so that they're not subject to keeping companies happy to keep
the review samples flowing). They seem to also have pretty involved testing
methodologies. All of this takes money, and I imagine that the rise of the
internet hasn't been kind to their cashflow, so I'm happy to chip in to keep
this sort of independent testing organization alive.

------
mintplant
Top of the front page in less than a minute. What does it say about us that
our first response is to rush over to HN?

~~~
McGlockenshire
Took the words out of my mouth.

I suppose that the logic is "hey, I wonder if it's just us... surely someone
on HN will complain the instant that things go south, better check there
first."

Checking twitter never occurs to me...

~~~
yogo
I was happy with that. The first thing I did was try from a couple different
proxies then try a different gmail account and I was in wtf mode. Google's
status indicator was showing everything was fine. I then checked HN and it was
at the top. Their status indicator reflected the state of affairs 15 mins
later.

------
pkfrank
This actually raises a slightly terrifying reality.

How much would someone have to pay you to never again recover your gMail
account? I would demand just an absurd payout to willingly walk away right
now, with all those contacts, messages, unread e-mails, organization, etc...

Scary how much faith we put in this free service.

~~~
umsm
Each one of us has the power to do something about it: Perform a Backup.

We should be downloading our mailbox with our contacts on a regular basis. I'm
guilty for not doing this, but seems like an area that can use a SaaS.

~~~
amatix
[https://www.backupify.com/](https://www.backupify.com/) do this for Google
Apps - works pretty well.

~~~
blowski
We use Backupify at TechHub. It works great.

------
avolcano
Google Plus is down.

I don't think anyone's noticed yet.

~~~
sehr
Actually that's how I noticed it was down. I stay in touch with my fantasy
league through Hangouts, and was about to post the new 'Bad Lip Reading' NFL
version that just came out.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRqKYXcL-2U](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRqKYXcL-2U)

------
sillysaurus2
Why is there no alternative webmail of the caliber of gmail? Is it a difficult
problem? If there were such an alternative, all they would need to do is wait
until gmail fouls up, as they did here. Then they'd have a flood of new users.

I can imagine a few reasons why there currently isn't an alternative, like
network effects stemming from your contact list, or the fact that you'd have
to change your email address everywhere and forward from your gmail account.
But what are the real reasons?

~~~
vex
A better question is, why isn't there an open source webmail service like
gmail that can be run on a server you control? My lab uses Gmail for business,
and the outage took us down too.

I just want to be able to run an email server that has conversation features,
contacts, XMPP chat, etc, but isn't Microsoft Exchange

~~~
abvdasker
So coincidentally I was just looking into this earlier this week. I just got a
server to host the blog I've been working on and figured hey, why don't I try
self-hosting my email while I'm at it.

Turns out there are plenty of good open source webmail frameworks: Roundcube,
Mailpile, Zimbra and RainLoop are all freely available and ridiculously easy
to set up.

The issue is that they're all just front-ends for the horribly complex and
difficult to configure backend of a modern email server (SMTP/POP3/IMAP). You
can configure them to hook into Google/Yahoo/Other smtp servers, but then why
bother — you're back where you started.

I had no understanding of how broken email was until I tried to set up a
simple SMTP + IMAP server using postfix + courier.

~~~
aaronem
I didn't find postfix all that hard to set up. Courier, on the other hand, is
a disaster area, which is why my mail server runs dovecot instead; the latter
took little effort to configure, and works quite nicely across several
devices. The really hard part was finding a halfway decent CalDAV/CardDAV
server that didn't require undue suffering to configure; I settled on Baïkal,
which works okay, but could be considerably improved upon.

~~~
abvdasker
Thanks for the tip on dovecot. I'll give that a shot.

~~~
aaronem
Do; I spent half a day wrestling with courier and lost, and it took me less
than an hour to get dovecot up and doing what I wanted.

------
memset
Happy that the gmail team is having this much success with their product!
Don't let the haters get to you, it's inevitable to have some downtime for a
product that has gotten so many users. Hoping you guys are back up soon, since
our startup has really come to rely on your services. Keep up the good work!

------
Sakes
Their app status page says it is up, but for me it is down as well.

[http://www.google.com/appsstatus](http://www.google.com/appsstatus)

~~~
xutopia
It is back up for me as well but saying it's now offline on the status page.

------
sheetjs
We’re sorry, but your Gmail account is temporarily unavailable. We apologize
for the inconvenience and suggest trying again in a few minutes. You can view
the Apps Status Dashboard for the current status of the service.

If the issue persists, please visit the Gmail Help Center »

Technical Info

Numeric Code: 93

~~~
georgemcbay
Interesting, my numeric code was 151. Are these codes definitively documented
anywhere?

------
dsilver
Of all things, this happens as Google's Site Reliability Engineering team
starts an AMA on Reddit[1].

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1w1y5m/we_are_the_goog...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1w1y5m/we_are_the_google_site_reliability_engineering/)

~~~
babuskov
Apparently, not the team responsible for GMail.

------
jbyers
No Google status update as of the time of the orignal post, but a quick
Twitter search suggests this is a widespread problem:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=gmail](https://twitter.com/search?q=gmail)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Google gets access to the restricted Twitter firehose; you'd think they'd add
it as another monitoring source.

~~~
eli
I'm pretty sure they are aware that there's a problem

~~~
toomuchtodo
Revised statement: "I wonder if Google processes the twitter feed looking for
keywords to assist in monitoring their most-used services"

~~~
aiiane
It happened at one point. Turns out it's kind of superfluous, and a fairly
noisy data source.

------
ia
Mine is down also. This is actually slightly terrifying. What's standard
operating procedure for recovering from a lost gmail account? And I don't mean
getting the account back--I mean, your account is lost forever.

~~~
sp332
Your whole account or just the email part? If you have a real email client,
you could rescue your email from it even if your account is toast. If just the
webmail part goes down permanently, you can download your mailbox from
[https://www.google.com/settings/takeout](https://www.google.com/settings/takeout)

~~~
chmars
Creating the archive takes some time and is it working during a Gmail outage
anyway?

For OS X users, CloudPull (payware) is a good solution for a continuous Gmail
backup. It's developed by Golden Hill Software:

[http://www.goldenhillsoftware.com/](http://www.goldenhillsoftware.com/)

~~~
bwillard
No Takeout was affected by the outage as well unfortunately.

~~~
chmars
Thanks, good to know!

------
IvyMike
There are a million "it is down for me" but is it actually up for anyone? A
few text messages to friends around the US show they are all affected.

Edit: back for me in California, too.

------
Fauntleroy
Google Music is also having some trouble. Does this affect other services as
well?

~~~
jalude
Same, weirdly I can listen to radio but cannot load my playlists.

~~~
hobs
I can load some music from my playlists, but in the same playlist I am seeing
it retry a song several times and then skipping it, so I think it is
reasonable to assume it is affecting some servers but not others.

------
vhost-
I'm not seeing any red on that status page, but the service is definitely down
for me.

It is a firm reminder that Google is not bullet-proof.

------
VonGuard
Confirmed by my own email not working.... Probably limited to a small subset
of users though.

~~~
radious
Count me in. However, the Apps Status Dashboard shows that Gmail should be
working, so probably you're right with the small subset affected.

~~~
shebson
I'm not sure it's a really a small subset of users. My personal gmail is down
as are all accounts in two different Google Apps organizations I belong to.

------
irunbackwards
It's not working for me either, and there are widespread reports on Twitter of
the same experience. Funny thing is, the App Status Dashboard shows green for
me.

------
dshankar
Google has published an outage report:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2014/01/todays-outage-for-
sev...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2014/01/todays-outage-for-several-
google.html)

~~~
d1egoaz
It's strange that Google did not make validation/testing to configuration
files in isolated servers, before publish them to production servers.

------
wbhart
Most Google services except Gmail seem to be having issues at present. My
experience was that I was corresponding with someone about a tech support
query for an application they run on Google Compute Engine. Just as he asked
me to hit some developer swizzlesticks in my Google Chrome, the problems
started. First Google Chrome crashed on my PC, then Google chat went, then
Gmail, G+ and eventually everything. A few minutes later their Apps Status
Dashboard showed an outage. From now on I shall refer to that particular
swizzlestick as the Kill Google swizzlestick, and shall laugh maniacally when
pressing it.

------
JGM564
If it's actually a widespread outage, is this a configuration problem for some
anti-snooping changes that Google is making?

I don't think they've ever had a worldwide outage like this.

------
sdegutis
What are some relatively-cheap ways of hosting your own secure email server
that's easy to bring back up in case of power outages or other common reasons
for downtime?

------
theshitlist
Our Google Apps for Biz is down as well.. 10 minutes or so. Getting 503's from
Blogger and errors from Google Plus.

Any idea how many Google services are affected by this right now?

------
TallGuyShort
User d1egoaz just hit the Karma Lottery. First and only submission: 435 points
in 18 minutes.

~~~
d1egoaz
That's true :) but I have to say that I follow HN all day (read only mode)
until today.

------
chmars
My OS X Mail.app got stuck since it cannot access Gmail at the moment. OK,
using Mail.app with Gmail isn't the best idea as we probably all know … ;)

------
staked
It's down for my (paid) Google Apps account as well. Which is nice since it
means I'll get to start the weekend even earlier than planned!

------
sp332
I'm also getting 503's from
[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/)

------
codex_irl
Say where you are located.

It is down for me, SF Bay Area (east bay).

~~~
kibibyte
Down for me from Philadelphia (via university network) as well.

------
rel
Interestingly the page says that it has no problem but I can't log into
mail.Google.com or send any mail from my phone.

------
xux
Status says it's up, but my Google Apps email doesn't work. Good thing I've my
emails backed up.

------
cornellwright
Per their SLA
([http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/terms/sla.html](http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/terms/sla.html))
if it's out for more than 45 minutes (0.1% of January) biz users get 3 free
days. Yay?

------
bnzelener
Started with me not being able to download an attachment about 7 minutes ago.
Now down fully.

------
bsgreenb
I just realized how you could generate thousands of points of Hacker News
karma without ever manually writing a post or comment:

Watch all major status pages (e.g. Google, Facebook, Heroku, etc.) and
immediately auto-post the link to that page when anything goes down.

------
musildavid
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1390604399...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1390604399000&sid=1&iid=8201b96db60ea3ccc26c53a4487c5492)

------
jlgaddis
Screenshot of the error message I received just after entering my credentials:
[http://i.imgur.com/0my28zo.png](http://i.imgur.com/0my28zo.png)

(I'm in the Midwest and typically hit the Chicago DC, I believe.)

------
sinak
Anyone have the ability to write a quick Twilio app to notify people via SMS
when it goes back up?

Would save us all a massive amount of time continually refreshing the page. I
realize a browser extension could do this too, but SMS would be much better.

~~~
sinak
Looks like Twilio rate-limits you to one SMS per second per phone number, so
you'd need to buy a lot of phone lines to make this possible.

------
ngonzal
Hopefully they get it fixed soon! But I wouldn't mind if Plus never came
back..

------
Tossrock
[http://www.theonion.com/video/google-shuts-down-gmail-for-
tw...](http://www.theonion.com/video/google-shuts-down-gmail-for-two-hours-to-
show-its,27610/)

~~~
gcb0
would be much funnier if they published an announcement from google sunseting
gmail, like reader.

------
senorsmile
Google voice also appears to be down. Outbound calls showing up as carrier's
phone number, and dial screen doesn't show normal "dialing with google voice."

~~~
senorsmile
google voice now working for me.

------
btmills
Connecting with POP3 over telnet and authenticating gives the following
message: +OK [SYS/TEMP] Due to a temporary system problem, this mailbox will
seem empty.

------
lukazar
Well, someone is having a really bad day @ google today.

------
rattray
Very happy at times like these that I use the gmail offline webapp. I wrote a
blog post about it a while ago, which I took down (deleted the blog) but still
have the gdoc if anyone's interested:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1E0ApnDQyV0zRX6jhisBxHHuZ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1E0ApnDQyV0zRX6jhisBxHHuZdELwBvyGBV-23_g124Q/edit)

------
spoiler
I don't understand how throughout the whole time Gmail was down, it worked for
a coworker and me the whole time, but it didn't work for anyone else. We enemy
exchanged half a dozen emails to test it!

Could it be that the Web app was down, but the actual mail servers weren't? I
know I have the Gmail extension in Chrome Installed (not sure about my
coworker), could this be the reason?

------
lewsid
This thread has now become the most reliable way to send a message to my
coworkers. Andrew, please push those changes to production, kthx.

------
smoyer
I was in the midst of trying to upload files to Google Drive ... I guess I'll
use DropBox for this one (I love having choices!).

~~~
brent_noorda
You're to blame. Please don't be uploading files while the rest of us are
emailing.

~~~
smoyer
Yeah ... it's always my fault!

The percent-complete gauge on my upload went up to 20%, then back to 0% ...
maybe I'm just backwards?

------
theg2
Also confirming down for me and my co-workers.

------
msoad
Google Play is not working for me either

~~~
msoad
Checkout is not working

[http://i.imgur.com/wDL6MzX.png](http://i.imgur.com/wDL6MzX.png)

------
mtraven
Some blogspot blogs are down as well.

------
tangoalpha
The app status @
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status&ts=139059123...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status&ts=1390591237525)
just started showing Service Disruption for Gmail

------
benburleson
Gmail for your domain (Google Apps for domains, or whatever it's called) is
down as well.

------
mudil
Forget about Gmail. The Mavericks Invitational is on. Watch it live now:
[http://live.redbull.tv/events/374/mavericks-
invitational-201...](http://live.redbull.tv/events/374/mavericks-
invitational-2014/)

------
cykho
I love how their status page says they're still up. Who will watch the
watchers ;p

------
debt
I'm surprised the status board isn't nearly instant when this type of thing
happens. I wonder if it's a manually switch or if it's automatically triggered
after a certain number of regions become unavailable.

------
vladtaltos
Am I the only one who finds this google status page a bit difficult to
interpret?

------
frik
The Google AppsStatus dashboard looks broken at least in Chrome 32 and IE 11.

The status indicators orbs are either missing and misaligned.

[http://www.google.com/appsstatus](http://www.google.com/appsstatus)

------
mattew
Down for me and another user.

------
chunky1994
Google's stock just took a 3% dip (~$36), since 10 AM (close to gmail
downtime).
[https://www.google.com/search?q=GOOG](https://www.google.com/search?q=GOOG)

~~~
wutbrodo
Woww, I don't think I've ever seen a more specious stock-price correlation
haha, that's impressive.

FB is down almost 4%, AAPL is down almost 2%, TSLA is down almost 4%, AMZN is
down almost 3%, the whole S&P 500 is down ~2%. I'm pretty sure the market
doesn't think that an Apps outage threatens all those companies (and the whole
S&P 500) to the point that they'd shave whole points off all of their market
values.

------
bederoso
Not working for me in USA and my coworkers in Brazil, definitely widespread

------
igvadaimon
The most tragic part is that I was doing a difficult 2hour test for a company
I really want to work at (frontend developer position). And right now I can't
send an email with the completed task.

------
jsh7
Yahoo seems to be enjoying this news:
[https://twitter.com/Yahoo/status/426795724542455808](https://twitter.com/Yahoo/status/426795724542455808)

------
larubbio
A friend pinged me over IM to ask if it was down. I hadn't noticed since I've
been using the Gmail Offline chrome app. (Which I really wish they'd merge
with the main gmail app)

------
mikegreen
Back up, but is anyone else's unread email count fluctuating? I have about 160
(constant #... sad.. I know), but with every third or fifth page refresh it is
changing - 191, 160, 380.

------
arcdigital
I wasn't able to access gmail (same error 500/93), so I just closed all my
tabs and went on HN for 15 mins. I then tried getting on again, and it seems
to be working for me.

------
stokedmartin
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gmail.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gmail.com)
\- more accurate than google app status

------
guynamedloren
For all the startups screaming "email is dead & broken"... the top of twitter
and HN might indicate otherwise.

(well, except for this very minute, because it actually _is_ broken)

------
pinaceae
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus](http://www.google.com/appsstatus)

had gmail green for a long time, right now half orange. clearly not fully
dynamic.

~~~
dec0dedab0de
I think they have to manually change it

------
trillium
I remember the last time something like this happened - 4 years ago it was
down for almost a day.

Impressive that it's almost always up without serious flaws (for me at least)!

------
adamgravitis
Urgh. If only there were a simple protocol to transport mail between
distributed systems so the world didn't grind to a halt when the central
router died.

------
vezzy-fnord
And I thought the reaction to Michael Jackson's death was huge...

This will probably go down in history as quite a record. I'll wait for the
post-downtime analytics.

------
tomrod
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus](http://www.google.com/appsstatus)

Thought it was just me. Glad to know I'm not alone.

------
anilshanbhag
Fastest rise of points seen in the past one year ! On another note, for one
moment I got scared as shit - if my data gets erased, I'm done !

------
ChuckMcM
lol its everywhere! Both GAFYD and gmail.com are down here in N. California.
Anyone have real time satellite imagery of The Dalles in Oregon? :-)

------
washedup
Everyone's gmail in my Chicago office is down.

------
mvgoogler
Both of my accounts just came back up for me.

Note - I have no inside knowledge of what's happening. I'm just posting my
observations.

------
aabalkan
Google Plus is a big whitespace
[https://plus.google.com/](https://plus.google.com/)

------
Cymen
Back up for me in Chicago however I can't actually send an email:

Oops... a server error occurred and your email was not sent. (#793)

------
techaddict009
Search for Gmail in google and click on "email" which is sub link of gmail.
See the magic.

Jeff Morsey is doomed with emails !

------
tomrod
Now all services are down.

[http://www.google.com/appsstatus](http://www.google.com/appsstatus)

------
vrp101
400 points in 15 min (can we get updates on how the votes are changing over
time? it would be fun to go through those)

------
TallGuyShort
I've been having intermittent problems with the GMail-integrated Talk /
Hangouts client all day as well.

------
georgecmu
I should note that only Google Apps Gmail seems to be affected. My non-Google-
Apps account is working just fine.

------
senorsmile
Was back for a minute, back down again.

~~~
RRRA
Same here, it seems it just came back up for a 2nd time ...

~~~
RRRA
Scratch that, very intermittent up/down. . . mostly down!

------
jebblue
Glad Google is keeping people informed, also glad to see I'm not the only one
developing GWT apps.

------
ams6110
Seems to be affecting google docs and sites as well. My site loads but some of
the image assets do not.

------
zobzu
meanwhile, my self hosted mail hasn't failed yet for 15 years. but i heard
self hosted mail is hard!

(just had to)

------
FR6
The free public beta is now over. ;)

------
ChristianMarks
Same here. The GMail status page seems at variance with the actual status.

Manhattan, New York. Verizon DSL.

------
AznHisoka
if gmail charged $200/month, I'd tell Google to shaddup and take my money.
That's how important it is to me. Hell, I'd pay $200/month for their search
engine as well.

Would I pay $5/month for your SaaS? Most likely no!

------
dragos2
Does anyone know if a potential incoming email would be lost when Gmail is
down?

------
johnnymonster
It looks like google decided that we should all take a break from the
internet.

------
stormqloud
Their uptime is excellent.

It's taken google hpw many years to read bell level reliability?

------
obliojoe
It is up for me now, except that I am unable to add any attachments to emails.

------
w1ntermute
Weird, I seem to be one of the few without any problems.

Edit: Gmail up, Hangouts down.

------
stan_rogers
Not anymore, it isn't. As global outages go, that was quick.

------
ChristianMarks
I wager 25 cents that no explanation is forthcoming fro Google.

------
brianmcdonough
I know a lot of people use gmail, but I never understood why...

------
j-rom
Wow I was just about to post this here. Front page already too.

------
hiccup
With Gmail down, now I get a chance to catch up on HackerNews.

------
curiouscat321
I'm back. Google Apps using SSO server. Anybody else?

------
clarky07
I'm not well equipped to handle life without gmail.

------
snake_plissken
China is probably about the dump all of their T-Bills...

------
nsns
I wonder if Google can be DDOSed; isn't it always?

------
kohanz
And it's back! 2:24pm EST here in Ontario, Canada.

------
NullXorVoid
Can't wait to read the post-mortem about this one.

------
ratsimihah
Someone updates this title. Gmail is up again.

------
sethwhite1
also down in Madison wi at 1:18pm Friday (CST)

------
vrkr
Down in Montreal!

------
intsunny
Google voice appears to be down as well.

------
nostromo
YouTube comments and Google+ as well.

~~~
frik
Same for me. YouTube already acted weird for the last few hours.

------
pgrote
It is back for me in Missouri, USA.

------
codecondo
yep, it's out

[http://imgur.com/7dempIL](http://imgur.com/7dempIL)

------
vermontdevil
It's been up and down for me.

------
cl8ton
Funny to see all the GMail posts:

Is GMail down?^2

GMail is down^4

Gmail is still down^10

gmail is back up^2

Gmail was down

------
codex_irl
It's back for me - bay area.

------
macinjosh
Reason #33 I host my own email.

------
data_app
apps dashboard says app but gmail is down for me and my co-workers as well.

------
lukka5
Something explode at Google

------
Pro_bity
It's like a snow day.

------
bevenky
Back now in San Francisco!

------
fjcaetano
Up in Brazil... fuckyeah!?

~~~
kawera
Down for me (região da Paulista).

~~~
fjcaetano
I guess it's intermittent here (Rio). Sometimes it loads, but it's definitely
slow!

------
nikbackm
Up and running in Europe.

------
ozi
Annnnd it's back up!

------
paulrd
It's back up for me.

------
mprogano
...someones getting fired

~~~
wc-
Maybe the dynamics change when things get to gmail's scale and customer base,
but if this was the result of a single action wouldn't the person responsible
have learned one of those "I'll absolutely never do that again" lessons? Also
I'd consider it a failure of the system if one person's action could create a
result like this with no oversight. Maybe the manager in charge of that would
be under more heat?

Then again, maybe everything I said goes out the window when things are at
this magnitude.

------
coreymgilmore
backup but slow...changes are most likely still propagating out

------
rinon
Yep, same here... oops!

------
nichochar
never seen a thread get so many votes so far. Damn you google

------
mwenge
Still down in Ireland.

------
geovizer
...and it's back!

------
dingdingdang
yup down in the UK too

------
MaysonL
Just came back for me

------
chmars
My Gmail is back … :)

------
ericcope
the mighty beast falls... Down for me in Phoenix, AZ.

------
acdanger
And it's back.

------
momchenr
And it's back.

------
thrush
down for me. NY, NY

~~~
thrush
it's back!

------
jorlow
Down for us as well

------
html5web
Down for me in NYC

------
jbeja
Dead here as well.

------
baq
yup, and talk too.

------
juanpdelat
Is down in Boston

------
lotux
down in montreal

------
mplangley
down in sw ohio.

~~~
sethwhite1
also down in Madison Wi, at 1:18pm Friday (CST)

------
elwell
Back up for me.

------
stokedmartin
It's back!

------
cunninghamd
down for me too, in Ontario, Canada.

------
vrp101
its back up in gandhinagar, india

------
rsingla
Back for me.

------
aswani521
down for me & my coworkers

------
washedup
GMAIL WORKS

------
lewsid
Down in VT.

------
baq
guys guys it's up again

------
yashness
Its up !

------
bnzelener
Back up.

------
senorsmile
Confirmed

------
ejk314
Confirmed.

------
esMazer
it's been fine for me

------
adventureartist
aaaaand we're back

------
withouted
blogger is down as well

------
joeevans
back, but not sending.

------
sudeep1
down in Nepal here

------
petsagouris
down in Greece too

------
jonli1
up but flaky...

------
TinyTimZamboni
dfm down for me

------
dec0dedab0de
looks good now

------
taigeair
that was fast

------
atrniv
down in india

------
sudeep1
now up

------
bvrlt
confirmed.

------
mickt
^R

------
monsterix
Dead at my end too... :-)

------
lhgaghl
Confirmed.

~~~
lhgaghl
What? I didn't write this. And gmail is up for me. HN is making users post
false claims.

------
charleswalter
so what? i dont use gmail

